#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-11
<dorgan> how do i disable mysql from starting up on lucid?
<tiemonster> remove the init.d script
<dorgan> thats it?
<tiemonster> I would think so
<tiemonster> that would prevent it from starting the daemon at startup
<mhall119> yeah, I don't think it's using upstart, so that should do it
<raubvogel> I could swear mysql was using upstart in lucid since you can do "start mysql"
<tiemonster> be safe, run `apt-get remove mysql` ;-)
<mhall119> --purge too
<raubvogel> I thought dorgan wanted to have the mysql server around but only running when needed
<dorgan> yup
<dorgan> i dont want to remove mysql
<dorgan> just stop it from automatically starting
<tiemonster> did you try removing the init script?
<raubvogel> dorgan, is there a mysql-something file in /etc/init?
<dorgan> yeah i removed it
<tiemonster> and?
<raubvogel> dorgan, I would not have removed it; you just have to edit it
<raubvogel> Same goes for the one in /etc/init.d, if there is one there.
<raubvogel> Well, that one you can actually tell it to stop trying to start it. But stop it when you shutdown/reboot
<tiemonster> yep
<raubvogel> it would be a bit of a drag if you find out you rebooted without stopping the mysql server
<tiemonster> hehe
<raubvogel> So I would tell those scripts "do not start this, bitch! But if it is running and you are shutting down, stop it."
<tiemonster> now there's an idea for a Linux shell...
<dorgan> its ok i removed, the file from /etc/init.d     not  a biggie if i need the file back i can get it from the other db box
<shadowchaser> hello all how is everyone today
<shadowchaser> hello zoopster how are you
<zoopster> hey shadowchaser doing well thanks...how are you?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-12
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: || Our Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, July 19th, 9:00 pm EST || Please add agenda items to our LoCo Directory Meeting Page located here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1072/detail/ || http://www.ubuntu-fl.org
<dorgan> gotta love it...my boss just said that going further we arent going to encrypt passwords in our database..
<raubvogel> dorgan, just pailntext them in a webpage-accessible csv file ;)
<dorgan> but all that stems from when he wants to log in as customer he cant just get their password from me
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-13
<dorgan> hey guys
<dorgan> I've asking in #mysql and no 1 seems to a) be able to help or b) want to help  so i figured i would ask in here because I know some of you also deal with mysql:  for some reason this query is taking a very long time and doesnt seem to be using the correct indexes...I've tried an analyze table on all the tables involved:   http://pastie.org/private/wtjfazkedihyrvaoyddu3q     whats funny is we have other table of course with different data
<dorgan> *I've asked
<mhall119> dorgan: it's the filesort that's killing you
<mhall119> which could just mean that the first set of tables has too much data to perform the sort in memory
<mhall119> can you increase the amount of memory allocated to MySQL?
<dorgan> yeah but why wouldnt it use that other index
<dorgan> there already over 4.5 GB allocated :)
<dorgan> could it be the join buffer?
<mhall119> hmm, the way MySQL chooses index is funny sometimes, I think there's a way in your query to tell it which indexes it should be trying
<dorgan> yeah i tried that
<dorgan> :D
<mhall119> it looks like you're duplicating clauses between your join and your where, is that necessary?
<dorgan> probably not...but I dont think its hurting
<tiemonster> dorgan: can you switch the WHERE's to INNER JOINs?
<dorgan> not sure if that is going to help
<dorgan> i am actually going to try and rebuild the orders table
<dorgan> this way I can rebuild the indexes on it
<dorgan> hmmm that didnt seem to help
<dorgan> should i be running a flush tables after rebuilding tables and renaming them?
<dorgan> meaning moving the old out to a back up table and then swapping in the new one
<dorgan> tiemonster: what did you mean switch the WHERE's to INNER JOINS
<dorgan> ?
<dorgan> they pretty much already are...they're just duplicated
<tiemonster> the tables you're WHEREing against
<tiemonster> JOINs are by default LEFT, correct?
<tiemonster> or are they INNER?
<dorgan> INNER BY default
<dorgan> I believe
<dorgan> sometimes i hate mysql
<dorgan> lol
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping ping ping
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping ping ping
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping ping ping ping ping
<mhall119> itnet7: I think RoAkSoAx wants your attention
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: just wanted to nag him :)
<maxolasersquad> Anyone else randomly not have their drop-down menus in Unity?
<mhall119> nope
<maxolasersquad> http://maxolasersquad.com/screenshot.png
<maxolasersquad> No menus.
<maxolasersquad> I've had in too when everything is minimized and I'm trying to access the desktop menus.
<danstoner> dorgan: still looking for sql help?
<dorgan> somewhat
<dorgan> i ahvent made any progress :)  but may be going another route...but would love to solve it
<danstoner> I'm guessing the date BETWEEN is forcing the sequential scan.
<maxolasersquad> dorgan: It looks like the to= statements are being duplicated.  They are in both the join and where clauses.
<dorgan> yes it doesnt have any effect
<dorgan> I've tried just having them in the individual places
<dorgan> its just a duplication of a statement
<danstoner> dorgan: I'm reading about mysql query performance... apparently calling a function on a field means an index will not be used.
<danstoner> date(create_date)
<danstoner> means even adding an index on create_date won't help you (if that is still true).
<dorgan> I dont use that in a where though
<dorgan> or a join
<danstoner> True dat.
<dorgan> its used in the select and the group
<dorgan> :)
<maxolasersquad> dorgan: You are using datediff in the WHERE clause.
<maxolasersquad> I know in Oracle SQL BETWEENs can be performance killers.
<maxolasersquad> Also, play around with the order you JOIN the tables.  Start with smaller tables and go bigger.
<maxolasersquad> I've had this make a big difference in the past.
<maxolasersquad> Though it may be worth your while to play around.  I've had joining tables in unexpected orders help from time-to-time.
<maxolasersquad> Also, moving expensive operators in the WHERE clause can tend to speed things up.
<dorgan> yeah thats what I did
<dorgan> the problem is the bb table
<maxolasersquad> Any parent you join on should be indexed.
<maxolasersquad> Which it looks like you are already doing.
<maxolasersquad> This may sound stupid, but try WHERE create_date > '2011-07-01 00:00:00' AND create_date < '2011-07-31 23:59:59'
<maxolasersquad> I'm with danstoner in believing the WHERE clause is the mostly likely cause of your problem.
<maxolasersquad> Depending on the size of the result set, the GROUP BY could be problematic as well.
<maxolasersquad> Grouping and ordering large data sets can be very costly.
<maxolasersquad> Anyways, those are the only things I can think of looking at your query and CREATE statements.  I'm outta here.
<dorgan> maxolasersquad: yeah that doesnt make a change :/
<dorgan> ahh like i said I think we're going a different route and not going to look at this stuff in realtime
<dorgan> we're going to create a process that update other data with what this supposed to show
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-14
<maxolasersquad> I need some bzr help.
<maxolasersquad> I have downloaded some code, modified it, and now I need to create a patch to attached to a bug report I posted.
<maxolasersquad> I'm not sure how to create a patch based on the commit.
<maxolasersquad> Well, I think I created the patch properly.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkbox/+bug/809928/+attachment/2207574/+files/809928.diff
<munz> :)
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: looks okay to me
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: alternately, you could have pushed your bzr branch to LP under a different name, and propsed it for merging
<mhall119> bzr push lp:~${user}/${project}/${your branch name}
<DammitJim> do you guys know if this is a good deal? http://dealnews.com/Refurb-Corsair-V128-Nova-Series-128-GB-2.5-Internal-SSD-for-128-2-s-h/480408.html
<munz> friday yet???
<jck77> at least is almost 5:30 :-D
<munz> where r u?
<jck77> anyone likes Dual Core the band? 
<jck77> Miami FL
<munz> ur clok is fast?
<jck77> I can make it fast!! 
<munz> iv liked what iv herrd
<munz> lol
<munz> tick tock
<jck77> I didnt notice that there is no more version of Ubuntu netbook
<jck77> lol
<jck77> gonna install 10.04 on a mini dell 
<munz> yea, it has been joined w/11.04
<maxolasersquad> Wow, on June 14th Adobe discontinued support for Air on Linux.  Another reason to not develop "cross platform" air applications.
<jck77> munz: I can see by the new interface
<jck77> I dint like it
<jck77> well I have been using fluxbox for a while and gnome for my wife but we have 10.04 
<maxolasersquad> jck77: You have to give it some time.  It took me a while, but I now prefer it over the old interface.
<maxolasersquad> There's a few things I don't like so much, but the built-in "Gnome Do"-like behavior is great.
<jck77> you're right 
<jck77> i might need to try again hehe
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-15
<munz> jck77: yea, i agree w/ maxolasersquad, i was very resistant to it too, i was told to give it some time
<munz> noe i do like it
<munz> *now
<munz> and perfer it
<dantalizing> morning
<maxolasersquad> Good morning dantalizing.
<dantalizing> agreed
<maxolasersquad> In this mornings meeting a coworker asks why we have tables laid out the way we do as opposed to mergin stuff together.  After I explain it is to keep things in third normal form, he asks what that means to me.  I start going off into ACID compliance.  He then wants to know why after thirty years in the industry these things are all of a sudden important.
<maxolasersquad> Head asplodes all of the conference room.
<maxolasersquad> all over
<munz> lol maxolasersquad
<dantalizing> anyone using bufExplorer?
<danstoner> dantalizing: does that have anything to do with Buffy the Vampire Slayer?
<danstoner> That sounds like a nice tool.
<maxolasersquad> danstoner: It's a vim plugin.
<maxolasersquad> A vim plugin that allows you to explore Buffy.
<danstoner> I wonder if I can get that for emacs...
<maxolasersquad> The emacs plugin is for exploring Stalman.
<maxolasersquad> Another vim win.
<shadowchaser> hello all 
<shadowchaser> hey zoopster how are things going today?
<shadowchaser> Heyo!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-16
<shadowchaser> hello all need a little advise I have an iphone how do I sync it with ubuntu?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-17
<DammitJim> mhall119, ping
<munz> 3~
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-07-09
<daniel2> hi anyone about?
<raubvogel> I dunno; I sometimes get lost
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-07-10
<Guest91512> hey
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-07-11
<govatent> hello 
<roaksoax> govatent: when is the ubuntu hour
<govatent> the 28th starts at 3
<govatent> I just added it to the loco team page as well as google plus and there is already a facebook event which i am now pushing to friends 
<roaksoax> govatent: cool
<roaksoax> remind me
<roaksoax> lol
<govatent> ok ill be sure to keep you posted 
<govatent> add it to your google cal now that it has a google event 
<govatent> I would really love for you to be there too 
<roaksoax> yeah i'll be back to mia that weekend
<govatent> Sweet 
<govatent> did you get jellybean yet? 
<roaksoax> govatent: nah... still waiting for the upgrade
<govatent> lol I think i just read today it started hitting devices 
<roaksoax> really?
<roaksoax> hopefully
<roaksoax> govatent: i'll be getting the tablet
<govatent> nice if apple does not try and block sells on that too :P
<govatent> roaksoax, http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/10/android-4-1-jelly-bean-now-available-galaxy-nexus-google/
<roaksoax> govatent: yep,my system is up to date
<roaksoax> govatent: but not with jelly bean :(
<govatent> :(
<govatent> I just started running CM 9 ICS 4.0.4 on my sensation. I'm liking it. much better than stock rom 
<ShawnR> so i'm looking for a new job, any tips on finding a linux/unix type job for entry level (well, at least "no enterprise experience)?
<govatent> ive got nothing. but i guess i want to hear the same info
<ShawnR> lol
<ShawnR> i mean, i'd even take a windows/network admin type job... problem is, i have 8 yrs experience of in-home/residential and some commercial experience... but no "enterprise" experience
<govatent> I would love to be a linux admin and quit my windows life I live now
<ShawnR> lol
<ShawnR> i'm hoping that windows 8 might be the "start" of something... moreso with MSFT making their own "surface" tablet... it seems they wanna tell OEMs to kiss their ass, they're going the way of apple
<ShawnR> if that's the case, then more OEMs might dabble more with linux, making it more mainstream (enough for better driver support from mfgs)
<govatent> I deal with only windows stuff at the moment and just end user linux things as on my personal time i will not use non open source stuff. The largest network I deal with used to be an AD of 200 people but now is 30. After things started tanking around 2009 
<ShawnR> that's my 5-10 yr outlook
<ShawnR> that sounds unfun
<govatent> I don't know if MS is gonna wanna kill off OEM's. Cause people hate them as it is. Their software will still suck. So if they lose the ability to push it on to every machine on the planet they might lose a lot of sells 
<govatent> Unless MS hardware is in a fair price range then yea i guess that would kill oem's and still allow their crummy product to compete with apple 
<ShawnR> well, the reason why apple doesn't "break" so much... is b/c it is a limited hardware base
<ShawnR> none of this  100 diff motherboards/NICs/etc
<ShawnR> so much less issues with driver conflicts (and also OS optimizations are better)
<govatent> yea. but you could also blame hardware manufacturers for really crummy drivers 
<govatent> I think apple might do some of the driver development in house 
<ShawnR> i bet they do
<govatent> better than relying on any of the companies they work with. Intel, AMD , Nvidia and anyone else 
<ShawnR> but you think about it, all macbooks have the same mobo
<govatent> Cause the same apple computers run like crap with a linux kernel on em 
<ShawnR> the only thing that changes is amt of RAM, HDD space or processor speed (but still in the same family)
<govatent> yup 
<govatent> I just sold my macbook pro for a system76 :) 
<govatent> i get it on Thursday 
<ShawnR> apple has it going, if you want "hassel free with the only caveat that THEY tell you how to use it" then it is great
<ShawnR> ooh, nice
<govatent> getting the mac back in Jan was such a stupid idea 
<ShawnR> i agree
<ShawnR> i got an ASUS, kinda not enjoying it as much as i would of liked
<ShawnR> for a windows laptop, GREAT
<ShawnR> but the webcam and mousepad are off-the-norm and have driver issues with linux
<govatent> I ordered the 76 last sat but they had a 8 day order to ship time so it shipped yesterday finally 
<govatent> I was looking at regular computers as well cause 76 does not offer real gpus. just intels ive bridge based HD 4000 
<govatent> but i don't do enough gaming to care. the 4000 is fine with me cause it will have full linux support from 76
<ShawnR> that's the other thing... my nvidia cuda is doing jack diddly squat for me right now in linux :(
<ShawnR> yup
<govatent> do you have optimus? 
<ShawnR> yes :/
<govatent> lulz
<govatent> :P
<govatent> sorry im a jerk face 
<govatent> jk 
<ShawnR> lol, s'ok
<ShawnR> i have to lulz at myself as well
<govatent> I ran a live ubuntu disk on a few optimus systems at tigerdirect and it seems to work fine. but i guess that was using the intel card or something 
<ShawnR> yeah
<ShawnR> it just uses the intel card
<ShawnR> i tried getting it to just use the nvidia all the time
<ShawnR> but even not doing optimus, just having it on ALL the time is not really feasable
<ShawnR> some ppl say they got it to work like that, but it has a lot to do with adding a virtual screen and having it pipe stuff back and forth
<govatent> the reason i got rid of the mac was I could not use the dual gpu. I hated only using the AMD card.  GDDR5 6570 card. killed battery. only was to use intel was efi booting which then does not support dual gpu setup 
<govatent> although in osx with the dual gpu driver setup battery was like 7 hours 
<govatent> i could use the intel card fire up youtube and without knowing it run flash on the amd card 
<govatent> other than that ubuntu ran alright on that computer 
<govatent> the trackpad also slightly sucked 
<govatent> when did you get your laptop? 
<govatent> and how much was it? 
<ShawnR> um... around $800 i think, maybe last feb or march??? i can't even remmeber
<ShawnR> ASUS N53SV
<govatent> not a bad laptop 
<govatent> I'm sure nvidia won't be jerks to us much longer 
<govatent> I like how they tried to save face after Linus called them out on it
<govatent> that made me mad 
<govatent> I just got this but added 8 GB of ram to it. cause i am an idiot. https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/gazp7
<ShawnR> lol, looks fairly similar (case design) to my ASUS
<ShawnR> not totally, but similar
<govatent> asus tends to have nice designs 
<ShawnR> i kinda really want that slim ASUS they have in the stores
<ShawnR> i love the ASUS designs, i'm glad they got in the OEM business
<govatent> i think system76 buys their laptops from some chinese company 
<ShawnR> just wish they'd be more lionux friendly
<ShawnR> well, you've got a 95% chance of being right just by guessing that they buy from china :P
<govatent> i don't blame asus so much as I do hardware makers 
<govatent> lol
<ShawnR> true
<ShawnR> is it THAT hard to provide good drivers
<govatent> although asus might have the power to make sure linux gets supported 
<ShawnR> i'm all about open source and FLOSS stuffs... but i would be OK With proprietary gfx drivers if they made them work well
<govatent> true
<ShawnR> well, i'm hoping that with steam coming to linux soon...
<ShawnR> that might be more of a reality for gfx drivers with both nv and ati
<govatent> i've heard good things about the intel hd 4000 linux support . should be interesting 
<govatent> I hope it will run Amnesia. They say it does 
<govatent> i was gone from our irc channel for so long 
<govatent> I really gotta fix up my arm server so i can set that back up
<ShawnR> i was always in here... but not "really" in here
<ShawnR> arm server? as in arm processor? what'cha running?
<govatent> yup. its a very old thing. 
<govatent> I run Debian on it
<govatent> Its a linksys nslu2 box with a 300 mhz arm cpu. flashed to run linux 
<govatent> ill link you now 
<govatent> got it for free from one of my bosses ages ago cause he does not know about linux and had no use for the box with the standard feature set 
<govatent> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSLU2
<govatent> I think the last supported ubuntu version was like 9.10 or something fairly old and not lts so no longer supported 
<ShawnR> ah, i read of those things
<ShawnR> i have one of those pogo plug things (got it free from work), haven't even felt like tinkering with it yet
<ShawnR> don't have time nor room for another device... haha
<govatent> oh man you gotta start playing with it. very useful low power devices 
<govatent> My desktop is just does not get turned on. 125 watt cpu 6 core clocked at 4 ghz. Amd 1090t black edition. i only turn it on when i wanna use it 
<govatent> i will say the nslu2 is just slower than a snail 
<govatent> but with time always got the job done for me
<ShawnR> well, i have this server on a sempron with WD green drives... lol
<ShawnR> it is just my workhorse "generic" server
<ShawnR> ssh/irc/samba/nfs/www/ftp/"cloud" services
<ShawnR> i also used to use it as a DVR for a wifi webcam (security) and web portal as well
<govatent> nice
<ShawnR> i run subsonic for all my music, which is just really nice for me, and then i used this app on my phone ip cam viewer
<ShawnR> and i could see my webcam from anywhere... i wanna buy a webcam taht supports pan/tilt/zoom though
<ShawnR> esp omne that has 2 way audio would be nice, as the app supports it
<ShawnR> but they aren't cheap :/
<govatent> yea i used ip cam viewer like mad for a lot of dvr setups i do for people 
<govatent> subsonic allow you to sync music? 
<ShawnR> yeah, it was the first app i actually paid for after i used it so much
<ShawnR> well, sync is an interesting word
<govatent> i own an ipod :P 
<govatent> old school one though 
<ShawnR> so subsonic app for android lets you choose how much to cache up
<ShawnR> mine is set at like 5 or 10 gb
<ShawnR> and you can tell it to pre-cache up to n songs ahead on the playlist
<ShawnR> so you load a playlist and it'll start DLing however much at once
<ShawnR> so you have online and offline play without having to think about it
<govatent> not bad
<ShawnR> not at all
<ShawnR> it also does streaming video
<ShawnR> built in + custom transcoding
<govatent> oh that's another app i use. I bought a copy of Twonky for streaming stuff 
<govatent> that came to my head when you said transcoding 
<ShawnR> yeah
<govatent> i run the arm version of it 
<govatent> i know there is mediatomb for free. but twonky is very nice for me anyways 
<ShawnR> i used mediatomb to stream to the PS3 for a while
<ShawnR> it has some issues though... wasn't so grand on updating libraries when you add content, etc
<ShawnR> welp, i'm headed to bed, g'nite govatent nice seeing you again
<govatent> yup. i will to in just a bit
<govatent> good night catch ya later
<Detox_at_Work> quick question ,,, the desktop live cd and the server cd,,, what is the difference?  Can I isntall the desktop one on server?
<Detox_at_Work> I think the server cd is barebones and has no gui or many other things
<Detox_at_Work> am I correct?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-07-13
<ShawnR> kinda off topic, but has anyone here used hosted DNS? got any suggestions?
<ShawnR> I use zoneedit, but they no longer do free accounts and I need to add another.  Their practices seem a tad shady for if your "credits" run out (and reports of no notifications until it has ran out), but it is $1/mo, so $12/yr and dyn.com is $30/yr
<zoopster> ShawnR: google dns is free
<ShawnR> zoopster: not for my home computer to resolve addresses, but for the internet to resolve to my hosted website, they do that as well?
<zoopster> ShawnR: ah...you need to host an authoritative name server?
<zoopster> ShawnR: your domain registrar won't do that?
<ShawnR> i can't recall specifics, but the host i'm using does like zero DNS and i had to handle that all outside of them, and for whatever reason, godaddy didn't allow complete control
<ShawnR> no nameservers on my hosted site
<ShawnR> godaddy either wants to host your site themselves, or will only fwd/park or you use your own nameserver (NORMALLY kept at the host)
<zoopster> ah...ok
<zoopster> I use dotster and could use their dns management for 10/yr per domain
<zoopster> but I use my own dns
<ShawnR> yeah, i have webhosting for free (collegue at previous employment provided free to all ppl he worked with)
<ShawnR> but they have no DNS management there, so i used zoneedit... which was fine.... till now since they charge $
<zoopster> bummer
<ShawnR> i just paid for 12 credits (1 yr) for $!2... and now it looks like if i ever change the name records, each update is an additional 1 ($1) credit to publish the update
<ShawnR> but i need to get it up and running, now i have ~12 months to find a better solution
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-07-10
<maddog_2007> hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-07-07
<balloons> don't forget IRC meetin' tonight :-)
<mhall119> yup, got it on my phone calendar, with any luck it'll remind me :)
<Bryanstein> mhall119, ping
<Bryanstein> govatent, \o/
<govatent> hey Bryanstein 
<govatent> :)
<govatent> I would not miss tonight 
<Bryanstein> waiting on mhall119 to pop back up
<govatent> i just got home from working. i need to step away from my desk for just a bit while i settle in here 
<govatent> i wanted to have my computer up and running already 
 * Bryanstein looking for their number
<Bryanstein> Hmmm I have Michelle's old number...just called and it's not Michelle :oP
<govatent> i think i have it
<govatent> i'm pretty sure i do
 * itnet7 itnet7_away
<itnet7> lol
<balloons> is it in 40 mins?
<balloons> my calendar hates me
<Michelle_> yep
<govatent> HELLO
<govatent> I am back
<Michelle_> hey you
<govatent> Michelle_, how are you?
<Michelle_> Doing pretty well, all things considered.  How are you?
<mhall119> I lump anything "diet" into the same binhowdy everyone
<mhall119> ignore that first part.....from an old conversation
<govatent> I'm here. Been working 12 hour days non stop 
<govatent> I've interviewed at a few places recently and am looking to quit my job very soon for something else 
<mhall119> govatent: any news on the new job?
<govatent> aside from that, i'm doing ok 
<govatent> No. Not yet. A major decision maker is still on vacation. (my friend works there and keeps me up to date) If I don't hear back this week, next week is a for sure. 
<govatent> I'm pretty sure I did get the job, there is only one down side 
<govatent> I'll be getting M$ certs
<govatent> but it will pay the bills for me for now
<govatent> as well as not have me working 12 hour days 
<mhall119> whatever gets you a better job man
<mhall119> I had an MCP (I think it was) back when Windows 2000 was brand new
<govatent> so as much of a back stabber as I feel, i must do what is better for my mental and physical health 
<mhall119> nothing wrong with knowing other platforms
<govatent> this company is going to pay for me to get certs, and if i pass on the first try, i get cash bonuses the value of the cert 
<govatent> it's not just ms certs, i'll need vm as well 
<govatent> this will be a small stepping stone. I'll eventually find something in the open source field 
<Michelle_> Hey, if it pays the bills, it'll pay the bills until you find something better/next.
<mhall119> having them pay for the certs is even better, those tests are expensive
<govatent> yup
<mhall119> does anybody have any other agenda items they want to add before the meeting starts?
<Michelle_> ehm... nothing that I can think of. 
<mhall119> hmmm, we have no meetingbot here, do we
<Michelle_> nope.
<Michelle_> we did last time, though.  Did someone steal the bot?
<mhall119> probably, it's missing from #ubuntu-meeting as well
<Michelle_> well, what do you want to do about it?  Go witout?
<Michelle_> Apparently I'm channeling my Jersey tonight
<balloons> mm.. not logged is annoying
<itnet7> Hey there everyone ;-)
<mhall119> balloons: we have ubuntulog_ for raw channel logs
<mhall119> we just won't have meeting minutes
<itnet7> can we re-invite the bot?
<mhall119> itnet7: I asked in #ubuntu-irc already
<mhall119> we can use an etherpad for this one
<itnet7> gotcha
<mhall119> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-us-florida-20140707
<mhall119> if you can't open that, join this team: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-07-08
<balloons> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-us-florida-20140707
<mhall119> is the etherpad down for everyone?
<Michelle_> break all the things!
<govatent> i'm on it
<govatent> i saw you and then you went away 
<mhall119> broken for me then, great
<itnet7> Yeah, it's not letting me connect iether
<itnet7> Hey there govatent !
<mhall119> well, so much for that idea
<Michelle_> Shall I just take notes?
<govatent> hey itnet7 
<balloons_> Yes can't get in to etherpad
<mhall119> ok, third time's a charm, can everyone get to https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fbJuJTz413oq30kPryzx014E4CyU6EzvftftYkQjWhs/edit?usp=sharing ?
<govatent> yea, after i refreshed i did lose access 
<Michelle_> Yes, can get to google doc
<mhall119> hurray google
<mhall119> ok, let's get this party started
<mhall119> first off, does anybody who isn't me want to chair this?
<mhall119> I'm happy to, but want to give others an opportunity if they want
<Michelle_> ::crickets::
<itnet7> Go ahead mhall119, thanks!
<mhall119> right then, off we go
<mhall119> so, FOSSETCON is coming to Orlando this September!
<govatent> I will do the next one if it counts for anything. 
<mhall119> we haven't had a large, all-open-source conference in the state since FLS years ago
<mhall119> http://fossetcon.org/
<mhall119> Bryanstein is organizing it
<mhall119> Bryanstein: do you want to give it a plug real quick?
<Bryanstein> Sure thing...
<Bryanstein> Well as mhall119 said it's been a longgggggg time since we've had an event in our area that we can call our own.
<Bryanstein> The whole idea and concept of Fossetcon is to lower the barrier of entry for people to get access to training and other materials as well as collaborate 
<Bryanstein> So we have 3 days:
<Bryanstein> Day 0 is the training/workshop day...there will be an Ubucon going on Day 0 as well as other sorta of training etc
<Bryanstein> There will be breakfast and lunch on Day 0 so that you feel as if you are in a training environment
<mhall119> Day 0 is Thursday, correct?
<Bryanstein> I'm sorry yes
<Bryanstein> Sept 11, Day 0
<Bryanstein> But let me rewind...we also plan on doing something to notice 9/11 as American's generally active commemorate the day
<Bryanstein> zoopster will be helping a great deal on that front
 * mhall119 hasn't seen zoopster in forever
<itnet7> ditto
<Bryanstein> Fast Forward...at 6pm ish Day 0 ends and the speaker dinner commences as well as space for BOF's
<itnet7> unless you count facebook :-)
<Bryanstein> Day 1 and Day 2 are the usual deal...We start with Breakfast at 8ish-9...then there is the keynote session and the expo hall opens
<Bryanstein> After that the rest of the day is Speaker Sessions and expo
<mhall119> cool, so a couple of quick questions:
<mhall119> 1) When do tickets go on sale
<Bryanstein> Saturday is a mirror of Friday but it should end in an after party
<mhall119> 2) Can you buy tickets the day of the event?
<Bryanstein> 1: https://pass.fossetcon.org/fossetcon-2014
<Bryanstein> Now
<Michelle_> 3) Who is the target audience?  
<mhall119> \o/
<govatent> Will tickets be sold at the door by any chance?
<Bryanstein> 2. Yes you can buy tickets the day of the event
<Bryanstein> govatent, yes...you can just walk in...btw tickets are $10, $20, $85
<Bryanstein> 10 for Fri-Sat
<Bryanstein> $20 for Thurs-Sat
<govatent> perfect 
<Bryanstein> $85 if you want to be a supporter and get a fancy bag etc
<mhall119> Bryanstein: are kids free? :)
<govatent> I'm going to try my best to be there. It all depends on my work. 
<Bryanstein> mhall119, haven't provisioned for that...but I'm open for suggestions!
<mhall119> Bryanstein: I know at FLS we had several bring kids in tow, so having a known policy for that would help
<Bryanstein> Michelle_, the target is Enthusiasts, Makers, Developers, Hackers, and N00bs...everyone really
<Michelle_> OK, may have some older kids in my homeschool group who'd be interested, I'll pass along the information.
<Bryanstein> mhall119, we have other policies but first we'll surely not put and age limit on attendees
<mhall119> Bryanstein: not a limit, but a "Kids 15 and under are free"
<mhall119> or even under 18 with an adult
<Michelle_> <- will likely have children in tow
<govatent> <-is a kid
<Bryanstein> Hmm...that works, for expo days for sure, but one thing to keep in mind... Day 0 has a limited number of participants due to food
<mhall119> yeah, that's reasonable I think
<Bryanstein> Well you can't buy sat 300 meals and 700 people show up
<jose> will I be able to attend the party too?
<Bryanstein> s/sat/say
<Michelle_> Yeah, that'd suck.
<balloons_> Is day 0 full?
<Bryanstein> jose, you'll be there in enough time
<mhall119> jose: which party?
<Bryanstein> balloons, nope
<jose> mhall119: the closing party!
<Bryanstein> lol jose you'll make the speaker dinner also
<jose> well, I could set up the tables and that
<jose> easy way to get infiltrated
<Bryanstein> Most importantly...the Ubucon...we'd like to have the loco fully on board and in full effect
<mhall119> right, so getting to how this really impacts our team, there is going to be an Ubuntu booth there, and we need people to help run it
<Michelle_> how can we help, Bryanstein ?
<Bryanstein> Michelle_, well awesome guys like mhall119 and jose have already submitted talks and workshops that we'll be using as a part of the Ubucon
<mhall119> Bryanstein: who's managing the schedule for UbuCon?
<Bryanstein> mhall119, well we manage the time frame and well...collect the talks. We just ask that it breaks when we break for lunch and that it ends when everything else ends
<Michelle_> itnet7: Should I drag my children along with me, would Bree be interested in a 3-day, on location, baby-sitting gig?  If so, I'll be able to help as needed.
<Bryanstein> Michelle_, you should definitely submit a talk...we need coaches/mentors and just a good ole fashion decent turn out for the Ubuntu community 
<itnet7> Michelle_: I'll ask her and see, hopefully at least part of the time she'd want to come
<Michelle_> itnet7: that'd work.  I'll message you closer to event.  :) 
<Bryanstein> Ha...Bree is too grown for us now itnet7 ?
<Michelle_> Bryanstein: not sure what I'd talk about these days.  I've been dead in the water.
<Bryanstein> Michelle_, no such thing!
<mhall119> Bryanstein: action item time, what specific tasks can we do to help? Help call for papers? Setup stuff Wednesday evening or Thursday morning?
<itnet7> ROFL yeah Bryanstein  :-)
<itnet7> She probably will though, i don't want to commit her without asking her :-)
<govatent> what kind of papers?
<Michelle_> ooh, mhall119 and Quinn could submit a paper about Quinn's robotic arm
<mhall119> maybe
<Michelle_> totally threw him under the bus.  ;) 
<mhall119> or his Ubuntu app
<mhall119> I already have 2 talks proposed though
<mhall119> well, a talk and a workshop
<Michelle_> What's one more? 
<Bryanstein> Well Michelle_ so you guys like ran a distro...so you'll never be out of touch and...you're a matriarch so errr your presence is always well felt.
<Bryanstein> J Castro has some talks in the mill also
<govatent> what about someone like me with a not so skilled background
<Michelle_> I'll think on it, Bryanstein.  I'd like to reach out to girls.
<mhall119> yeah, about that distro.....I haven't kept up with work items
<Bryanstein> As well as Jose...I spoke to Nathan Haines like 2 months ago or something just to make sure we were on the right track
<mhall119> govatent: not so skilled my, uh, foot :-P
<Bryanstein> Michelle_, PERFECT...we also have a diversity initiative which means...all underrepresented groups are not only welcomed but encouraged to participate
<govatent> i'd like to be able to help.
<Bryanstein> Women are also  members of an underrepresented group
<Bryanstein> We also need...101 type of information
<Michelle_> I'll see what I can come up with.  When is the CFP closing?
<Bryanstein> Ubuntu for beginners
<Bryanstein> Michelle_, through August 3rd...we extended the cfp because we didn't reach our diversity goals
<Michelle_> OK.  That gives me some time to think on things.  :) 
<Michelle_> I'll reach out to my Mama Gamers, and see if they have any bright ideas.
<Bryanstein> govatent, submit a talk...Ubuntu NAS talk or something?
<Bryanstein> Ha
<govatent> lol
<mhall119> NAS?
<govatent> pogo style 
<mhall119> oh, storage probably, nvm
<Bryanstein> Well govatent has been doing networking and NAS stuff since it was errr around :oP
<govatent> but older arm chips. 
<govatent> ubuntu has dropped support for old arm chips
<mhall119> Bryanstein: how about setup or organization, anything we can help with on that?
<Bryanstein> mhall119, well volunteers are definitely definitely definitely needed
<Bryanstein> Definitely
<Michelle_> Happy to lend my organizational skills.  
<mhall119> Bryanstein: any official way to signup as a volunteer?
<Bryanstein> mhall119, actually there is http://reg.fossetcon.org
<Bryanstein> Go there and act as if you're going to be a speaker...then register on the little silly ruby app and click volunteer and enter your information
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> alright, so as I mentioned earlier, we'll also have an Ubuntu booth that we'll need to run Friday and Saturday
<mhall119> I'm arranging with Canonical to get tablecloths, banners and some giveaway items
<Bryanstein> Oh...I've got a free Ubuntu User subscription to give away just for the Ubufans too :oP
<mhall119> I'll bring my laptop and phone to use for demos
<mhall119> Bryanstein: nice!
<itnet7> mhall119: I still have the banner, and tablecloth we have from before, maybe they can be used for the ubucon
<mhall119> itnet7: yeah, that's be great
<govatent> if i can make it, which i'll know closer to the date, how do people feel about demoing system76?
<mhall119> govatent: if you have one, sure
<govatent> I do. It's my personal machine 
<jose> have you guys thought about having phones?
<mhall119> yeah, any machine you can bring to demo would be nice
<govatent> good idea jose 
<Bryanstein> <mhall119> I'll bring my laptop and phone to use for demos
<jose> oh cool
 * jose missed that
<balloons_> We'll have nexus 4 and nexus 7
<mhall119> I was just going to ask you :)
<balloons_> Lol. Yes I could bring a n10 also
<mhall119> oh, yeah
<mhall119> QA guys get all the devices :-P
<mhall119> alright, any other questions or action items about FOSSETCON?
<Michelle_> oh, there's rumor of a get-together one evening at our house, if y'all want to join.
<Michelle_> No details ATM, though. 
<Bryanstein> lol Michelle_ 
<govatent> will there be cookies?
<mhall119> there probably won't be BBQ though
<Michelle_> And cake!
<Bryanstein> Oh can I toss in a word here?
<Michelle_> Go for it
<Bryanstein> Follow us on twitter...I'm bad at social media but people use it as an ummm watermark or something
<balloons_> I can being cake or cupcakes
 * mhall119 is bad at twitter also
<Bryanstein> So @fossetcon... follow us and we follow back
<mhall119> Bryanstein: how about a Facebook or G+ page?
<govatent> Bryanstein, when will the volunteer sign up be taken down? (if it will) I don't want to put my name up until i'm sure I can go. Either between this job or my possible new job in the coming weeks 
<Michelle_> Bryanstein: do you need twitter help?  FB?  
<Bryanstein> mhall119, all of that is there but realistically it's not in great shape...there is twitter tumblr, wordpress and 
<mhall119> don't say diaspora
<Bryanstein> ummm diaspora !
<mhall119> lol
<itnet7> ROFL
<Bryanstein> Dude
<Bryanstein> I post once in diaspora and it posts to twitter wordpress tumblr
<Bryanstein> So ha!
<Bryanstein> api keys !
<mhall119> you need G+, there's so many FLOSS people using it
<Michelle_> Bryanstein: holler if you need social media help. 
<Bryanstein> https://pod.fossetcon.org/u/fossetcon
 * Bryanstein HELP
<Michelle_> PM me later, we'll work on that. 
<Bryanstein> sure thing...it's FOSSetcon...you have to have diaspora...we have pump.io too btw :oP
<Michelle_> :)
<Bryanstein> G+ is there but I don't know the link...linkedin too
<Michelle_> Can do 
 * mhall119 will find it
<Bryanstein> instagram...hahaha pinterest 
<Bryanstein> Oh yes FB is there but it needs fixing...I was asking jose about this earlier 
<Michelle_> oh, hell, I can pinterest like no one's business.  
<Michelle_> #skillz
<mhall119> uh oh, you've unleashed it now Bryanstein :)
<Michelle_> we'll sort that out later.  Anything else we need to think about?
<mhall119> alright, is there anything else for FOSSETCON before we move on to our only other agenda item for today?
<Bryanstein> Ha...well I just sorta reserved it because I felt we needed to...but pin it up Michelle_ the Maestro or should I say Maestra
<Bryanstein> Um no mhall119 thank you!
<mhall119> thanks Bryanstein, I'm really excited about it :)
<mhall119> so the next item is team verification
<mhall119> it used to be that we had "approved" loco teams, of which Florida was one
<balloons_> When did we lose it?
<mhall119> balloons_: a while ago
<Michelle_> never mind, ignore that
<mhall119> so now we have "verified" which is a little less rigorous than "approved"
<Michelle_> ok, so how do we need to go about that?
<mhall119> being verified would allow the team to get things like release DVDs and conference packs
<mhall119> verification guidelines are https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<itnet7> Michelle_: We have to just show the activity level we once did basically
<mhall119> a lot of it we already have from being approved before, like the launchpad page, wiki, irc channel, etc
<mhall119> we don't have to show the same level of activity as before, just some level of it and consistently
<itnet7> Well, yeah that's true
<Michelle_> Do the wiki/etc. need to be updated?
<mhall119> so I started off by creating a new wiki application page for us: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FloridaTeam/VerificationApplication2014
<itnet7> Cool
<mhall119> which we'll need to fill in with info to show the LoCo Council
<mhall119> we also have some meetups and meetings in loco.ubuntu.com we can point to
<mhall119> govatent: are there any south florida events that you've had which aren't in loco.ubuntu.com?
<mhall119> if so, we will need to list them on the wiki page too
<Bryanstein> Please schedule that Ubucon on the site ASAP...methinks that will help
<govatent> I'm sure there are. 
<mhall119> Bryanstein: I already have FOSSETCON itself on there
<mhall119> do you think we should schedule UbuCon separately?
<govatent> I would sometimes remember to update the loco when i did events 
<Bryanstein> I do
<Michelle_> I would, if the Loco is gonna be chairing the Ubucon
<mhall119> Bryanstein: are FOSSETCON tickets needed to get in for UbuCon?
<Bryanstein> mhall119, no sir
<Bryanstein> Oh ummm
<balloons_> Oo
<Bryanstein> hehe I'd say so
<mhall119> ah, okay then, I'll get that on there
<Bryanstein> I answered too quick hehehe
<govatent> South Florida has been a bit dead due to my work. but last year and before was pretty active 
<Bryanstein> mhall119, did you see that correction?
<mhall119> govatent: are those all in loco.ubuntu.com?
<mhall119> Bryanstein: so tickets *are* needed?
<Bryanstein> mhall119, yes...but do you actually have to say that?
<mhall119> Bryanstein: well people will need to know
<mhall119> and when I set it up in LTP, I need to point the registration link to FOSSETCON for them to get tickets
<Bryanstein> mhall119, ok yes that is definitely correct hehehe
<govatent> i'll look at my history and get them there before the end of the week any chances i need to make
<mhall119> thanks govatent 
<mhall119> Bryanstein: in that case I'm going to leave them as a single event
<Bryanstein> :o( well the loco is actually doing a lot for this Ubucon
<Bryanstein> If it weren't for the loco...no Ubucon
<Bryanstein> Seriously
<mhall119> I know, but it'll still be a subset of FOSSETCON, not independent
<mhall119> I'll change the name to include both though
<mhall119> FOSSETCON + UbuCon or something
<Michelle_> ok, what else can we think of for verification
<mhall119> itnet7: would you be able to help me fill out the verification wiki page, since you were around for our original approval?
<itnet7> Sure
<itnet7> no problem
<mhall119> once we have the application page in order, we have two options, we can either go through the process using the Launchpad bug tracker, or we can schedule an IRC meeting with the LoCo Council and present it via chat
<mhall119> thanks itnet7 
<Michelle_> is there a preference one way or another?
<mhall119> going through the bug tracker gives us more time for back-and-forth discussion and to provide more information if it's requested
<mhall119> but it might also take longer
<mhall119> IRC would give us a yes or no decision within the hour of the meeting, but we wouldn't have time to react if they don't see enough to give us a "yes"
<itnet7> Usually the process went easier with the teams at IRC meetings
<itnet7> Our wiki will be bullet proof
<mhall119> IRC does have the benefit of live, person-to-person interaction
<mhall119> itnet7: heh, if you say so :)
<jose> that's right, though the bug tracker gets you the benefit of *all* 6 LC members voting
<itnet7> at least for what we used to look for when I was a member of the council
<jose> there are a couple LC members who cannot make it to the meeting, so they don't vote or they just vote before
<mhall119> well jose can give us some good advice here :)
<itnet7> yeah
<jose> oh, and the LTP is bonus points - make sure to put the info there
<mhall119> jose: since we have you around, is there anything you can think of that we're missing?
<jose> lemme quickly check that link again
<mhall119> don't bother, it's just a copy/paste of the example
<jose> oh, nothing in there yet
<jose> yeah
<mhall119> jose: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FloridaTeam/ApprovalApplication was our original application
<jose> well, if you have pictures that'd make us more excited
<mhall119> I have some from the release party I'll upload
<jose> awesome
<mhall119> jose: are pictures from years ago worth posting?
<jose> mhall119: definitely
<mhall119> ok, I'll get them too :)
<Michelle_> we've got build-day photos and loco dinner photos too, mhall119 
<mhall119> yup
<Michelle_> somewhere in these dusty halls.
<mhall119> on my laptop somewhere most likely
<mhall119> ok, so bug tracker of IRC, anybody have any opinions on that?
<mhall119> s/of/or/
<govatent> i've got plenty of pictures from the last 3 years
<itnet7> I think it might be easier overall using the bugtracker, unless we can have a good presence at the IRC meeting
<Michelle_> I like the personal interaction, for what my opinion is worth.
<mhall119> jose: does the LC have preference?
<jose> I would say it's totally up to you guys - both work for us
<mhall119> jose: what day and time does the LC usually meet for IRC verification?
<jose> mhall119: it is on the third tuesday of each month, at 20 UTC
<jose> next meeting takes place next Tuesday (in 8 days), if any teams are listed
<mhall119> jose: do we have a deadline for when we do this?
<jose> mhall119: I'd say 48h before the meeting
<mhall119> or do we just ask to be evaluated when we're ready?
<jose> oh
<jose> you mean in terms of verification per se
<mhall119> jose: I mean, does it have to be this month, or next, or the one after
<jose> it can be in whatever month you choose
<jose> whenever you guys feel like you're ready enough
<jose> though at this point I believe it's just a matter of writing things down - everything seems to be in order
<mhall119> ok, so shall we try and get everything ready for the one in 8 days?
<mhall119> I'm also incined to use the IRC meeting, and I at least will be around, Michelle_ too most likely
<mhall119> govatent: itnet7: as the other 2 on the team council, do you have a preference?
<Michelle_> My schedule next tuesday is open, so I'll be available
<itnet7> I think it would be better to do an irc meeting
<mhall119> balloons_ should be around too, as long as he's not trying to kill himself on a kite again
<balloons_> Hah. No more of that?
<govatent> i can do that
<mhall119> ok, let's aim for that then
<mhall119> jose: how do we get on your schedule?
<Michelle_> don't pop our balloons_ !  
<balloons_> Next Tuesday then?
<mhall119> yup
<Michelle_> sounds like consensus to me
<mhall119> a week from tomorrow
<itnet7> +1
<govatent> what time is 2000 utc for us?
<mhall119> 4pm
<govatent> alright
<mhall119> 3pm in the far reaches of the panhandle
<mhall119> ok, so anybody who's been to any event lately, put it on the Experiences section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FloridaTeam/VerificationApplication2014
<Michelle_> k.  I should be home from the kids' camp by then.
<mhall119> I'll list meetings from LTP on there too
<mhall119> (LTP == loco team portal, loco.ubuntu.com)
<mhall119> any other topics anybody wants to discuss?
<mhall119> that's all that was on today's agenda
<itnet7> Not from me, Thanks for calling the meeting together
<mhall119> ok, thanks everybody for coming, don't forget your action items on the meeting notes doc: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fbJuJTz413oq30kPryzx014E4CyU6EzvftftYkQjWhs/edit#
<mhall119> shall I go ahead and schedule next month's meeting as well?
<mhall119> first monday again?
<govatent> I agree
<Michelle_> Yep
<mhall119> who would like to chair that one?
<mhall119> it'll be August 4th
<Michelle_> I believe govatent said he would... ;)
<mhall119> ah, I thought me meant the next agenda item from today
<govatent> Yes I will 
<mhall119> sweet!
 * mhall119 marks him down before he changes his mind
<govatent> I just wanted to get a feel for what I have to do. I'm scared of chairing a meeting. 
<govatent> but it shall be
<Michelle_> you'll be fine.  ;)
<mhall119> govatent: nothing to it, just bring up an agenda item and keep the conversation moving along
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/840/detail/ ok, we're all set
<mhall119> add any agenda items to that between now and then
<govatent> I get to do something!
<mhall119> \o.
<mhall119> oops, stubby arm there
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> better
<Bryanstein> lol
<mhall119> ok, thanks again everyone
<Michelle_> rofl
<Bryanstein> Thanks guys
<mhall119> thanks Bryanstein 
<govatent> Bryanstein, I'm really hoping I can make it out. 
<Michelle_> can't wait to see you Bryanstein, it's been too long!
<govatent> I agree. 
<Bryanstein> Michelle_, me too!
<govatent> who wants some tyrkisk peber?
<Bryanstein> govatent, you will ...trust in the force! Just do what you do!
<Michelle_> govatent: some wha?
<itnet7> OMG
<govatent> itnet7, hahaha
 * mhall119 hopes those are cookies
<itnet7> govatent.... nightmares
<govatent> Michelle_, were you never introduced to the worst candy ever made?
<itnet7> mhall119: it was that nasty candy from UDS
<Michelle_> oh, the licorice stuff?
<itnet7> yeah
<govatent> itnet7, I think i found a place in Miami that sells the stuff. but i never have any free to go buy another pack 
<mhall119> govatent: salmiak is the worst candy ever made
<Michelle_> the stuff made from kitten tears and bad memories?
<mhall119> lol
<govatent> Michelle_, i love that 
<jose> mhall119: sorry, I left for dinner, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<mhall119> jose: no worries, I was just going to reply to the bug tracker
<jose> cool
<mhall119> I'll add us to your wiki agenda too
<govatent> mhall119, they make a Finnish State alcohol with 46% abv made of Salmiaki flavor
<Michelle_> oh yay, hell you can drink!
<mhall119> oh god, why would you do that?
<mhall119> why would anybody do that?
<itnet7> I don't know why... death wish?
<govatent> I've been wanting to import it. 
<govatent> but its like 60 usd
<govatent> i don't even drink 
<govatent> but i'd have to taste it 
<itnet7> lol
<Michelle_> Alternately, beat your head against a brick and save yourself sixty bucks?
<mhall119> and your tastebuds
<govatent> or if you have a sweet tooth, they have it in ice cream form 
<Michelle_> Neither one  of those seem like a particularly good idea, but hey
<mhall119> it takes hours to get the taste of salmiak out
<mhall119> itnet7: while you're around, can we change ownership of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-florida to the new council team?
<itnet7> Oh, I thought it already was....
<mhall119> nope, still owned by you
<mhall119> I should turn over ownership of the council team to one of you as well
<itnet7> I'm attempting to change it now
<itnet7> Yeah they asked me about that in the LP bug
<mhall119> who wants to deal with Launchpad issues for the council?
<govatent> I can. Although, I don't currently know what they are. 
<mhall119> there aren't any currently
<mhall119> but that's about the only responsibility the team owner would have
<mhall119> congratulations govatent, you're now the owner of a council team :)
<Michelle_> woo!
<govatent> cookies all around 
<itnet7> I changed the ownership
<mhall119> thanks itnet7, that should be all we needed to do there
<michelleq> This is a terrible interface.  Ignore me while I sort this out.
<itnet7> govatent: does daniel still live in Miami?
<itnet7> or Coral Gables I should say
<MichelleQ> woo!  not so ugly.
<mhall119> hey, does anybody else here blog about Ubuntu stuff?
<mhall119> balloons: I know you do, we need to get your blog on the team feed
<jose> I assume, because of all what he's said, that balloons / balloons__ will go to FOSSETCON too
<mhall119> I think so
<balloons__> Going to try and go yes
<mhall119> he may have a few more underscores by then
<balloons__> Present as well if I can
<balloons__> How to get on team feed?
<govatent> itnet7, last i checked 
<mhall119> balloons: hmm, maybe we haven't build that UI yet....
<govatent> itnet7, I think they are moving to cali in the near future 
<itnet7> oh... wow
<govatent> i've been meaning to pay him a vist, but with 12 hour work days, it's near impossible to do anything outside of work
<mhall119> are we losing more people to the west coast?
<itnet7> I was going to be in Miami July31 and Aug 1
<govatent> the west cost seems to be where the tech is at
<itnet7> for UCS training I was going to ask him If I could couch surf :-)
<govatent> omg, if you come to miami, YOU LET ME KNOW
<itnet7> I am 
<govatent> I'm sure they would have you over 
<itnet7> July 31 and August 1st
<govatent> I'm gonna try and see if i can pay him a visit some day after work this week 
<itnet7> I can see if there are other seats open
<mhall119> itnet7: what is UCS?
<govatent> Cisco :)
<govatent> right?
<itnet7> Cisco's Blade servers
<govatent> you working with them?
<mhall119> oh fun
<mhall119> btw, if anybody is interested (/me looks at a couple of you), http://www.canonical.com/careers/all-vacancies
<itnet7> Yeah, I have been spearheading the migration from Legacy IBM servers to the Cisco UCS platform
<itnet7> That combined with Migrating from Hitachi Storage to EMC Symmetrix
<itnet7> Oh, and still the primary engineer for vmware :-)
<itnet7> ;-)
<itnet7> I should try to apply for at least one or two of them
<itnet7> govatent how far are you guys from: 8200 NW 41st Street Suite 400 Miami,Florida 33166
<govatent> my house?
<itnet7> Yeah... just curious
<govatent> 35 miles roughly 
<govatent> depending on route taken and then traffic in the morning makes it close to a one hour drive 
<itnet7> Wow!
<govatent> if not a bit more depending on the day 
<govatent> the cafe was like 40 miles for me 
<govatent> each way 
<itnet7> I guess I might try and get a room close to the place. I'll let you know if it works out in case you want to hang out some 
<itnet7> Wow! govatent I never realized that
<govatent> i can offer a room here, just mind the times and driving 
<itnet7> Sure
<itnet7> Thanks!
<govatent> miami is still another world from my town 
<govatent> even though our cities are very close 
<govatent> if you wanna look up a reference, use 33351 as a zip to your address 
<govatent> it gives you all the routes you can take in the morning 
<govatent> most of which require tools 
<govatent> tolls
<govatent> are you familiar with emc data domain?
<itnet7> Yes
<govatent> that's what we have at my place. but i don't manage it
<govatent> i do have access to make changes, but i stay away from it cause i've never learned it
<govatent> if i need major changes, i go to my co worker 
<itnet7> I may have some training materials on it
<itnet7> I have ddboost licensing and use DataDomain as my vRanger backup target for all of my vm's
<itnet7> with an off-site DataDomain that the primary replicates to for DR
<govatent> there is so much i have to learn 
<itnet7> We also have Isilon and recovery point
<govatent> we just lost our exchange server 2 weeks ago 
<govatent> it was an old 2003 box running 07 exchange 
<govatent> my boss's boss decided to force the company into office 365. 
<govatent> manual export of psts, then upload of psts of about 450 users world wide with 2.5 tb of emails 
<govatent> forward two weeks, we are still at it with all sorts of problems 
<govatent> they should have just spun up a new exchange box and did a local data migration 
<govatent> but NOOOOOOO
<govatent> now i hate my job more then ever, and microsoft even more then i ever did 
<govatent> and some users who are uploading data, are in remote parts of the world like islands and africa or parts of europe/asia where internet is less usable 
<govatent> makes for a fun time
<mhall119> itnet7: jose: did some work on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FloridaTeam/VerificationApplication2014
<itnet7> Awesome thanks jose  \0/
 * itnet7 neglecting schoolwork in favor of update resume
<itnet7> ;-)
<mhall119> jose: should pictures be on the verification page, or the main team page?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-07-09
<mhall119> govatent: do you have any events to add to our verification page?
<mhall119> govatent: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FloridaTeam/VerificationApplication2014
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-07-10
<govatent> mhall119, I'll do so tomorrow 
<govatent> I just got back from work
<govatent> for the night. I'm going to pass out now
<mhall119> thanks govatent 
<no_mu> agh, I've been on the wrong IRC channel xD
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-07-11
<locodir-user> mhall119: I should be able to have some time to try and help more with the application, tonight and this weekend, you have already made some great progress ;-)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-07-12
<no_mu> Hi everyone
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-07-13
<itnet7> mhall119: I found a bunch of the Planet Linux Caffe events that were never really added to the LoCo Dir. What do you recommend doing with the details? They are from Planet Linux Caffe's calendar
<itnet7> I think I have a bunch of pictures from some of the events up on facebook, but I don't have a list of everyone that was in attendance, though most events there usually had about 15-20 attendees (not necessarily from the Florida Team itself)
<mhall119> itnet7_away: if govatent or others from the team were there we should add them
<itnet7_away> I was also there
<itnet7> for all of them but maybe one
<mhall119> oh, if you were there they yeah, go ahead and add them
<itnet7> That's why I have pictures
<mhall119> I already put us on the LC's calendar for next week's meeting
<itnet7> Yeah, I knew you were going to add that, I was just trying to help spruce up the wiki, while I'm listening to my audio schoolbook
<itnet7> I should probably read along so I can retain some of it :-)
<itnet7> but.....
<itnet7> Man, I miss Planet Linux Caffe, we really did have some good times there :-(
<mhall119> I wish I could have made it to one
<Bryanstein> mhall119, quick question then I'm out the door...if I'm a member of the mailing list, then why are my posts still being moderated
<mhall119> Bryanstein: are you sending them from the address you registered with?
<mhall119> Bryanstein: I have that problem because my @ubuntu.com address is an alias for my @gmail.com, and if I signup with one and send with the other it gets stuck
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-07-07
<ahoneybun> mhall119: is there a way to make me a point of contact for the LoCo team?
<ahoneybun> wow the twitter account has 3 tweets since 2009
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I don't know who owns the twitter account, but making you a loco contact we can do
<ahoneybun> yay mhall119
<ahoneybun> mhall119: uBegginer has hit over 1200 downloads
<mhall119> ahoneybun: nice, are you still developing it?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: not sure of what else to add it tbh
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to make a app for Full Circle Mag
<ahoneybun> but the RSS app guide is out of date ma
<ahoneybun> mhall119: 
<Nothing_Much> What's uBeginner?
<ahoneybun> an app for Ubuntu Touch that has links to places all about Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> to contribute, get support, get news
<Nothing_Much> nice
<Nothing_Much> agh, I wish I worked for a cell phone carrier that had Ubuntu phones
<ahoneybun> over 1200 downloads
<ahoneybun> unless your in EU not yet 
<ahoneybun> lol
<Nothing_Much> yeah.. unfortunately i might be losing my job as a customer service rep today
<Nothing_Much> unsure though, hoping to keep it as I don't have any backups or references to find another job asap :\
<Nothing_Much> and apparently linux sysadmins are supposed to know programming languages?
<mhall119> at least bash, yeah
<mhall119> python or perl is usually wanted too
<Nothing_Much> bash?
<Nothing_Much> bash is just #bash and then enter in codes
<Nothing_Much> those aren't languages, those are scripts
<mhall119> clearly you've never seens the atrocities of bash that people have built
<mhall119> I once worked for a webhost where the owner had done all the website back-end programming in bash
<mhall119> not perl, not php, all bash
<Nothing_Much> what's wrong with all bash?
<mhall119> it's an unintelligible, unmaintainable, nightmare-inducing mess for anything more than a few lines
<Nothing_Much> oh
<mhall119> and that's coming from somebody who likes Perl :)
<Nothing_Much> well, given I know nothing about programming, it all looks unintelligible :(
<mhall119> learn python, it's easy
<mhall119> or QML, it's even easier, but not so useful for sysadmins
<Nothing_Much> I tried Python on codecademy, it was confusing as hell
 * ahoneybun codes his FullCircle as he listens to EDM
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-07-08
<mhall119> ahoneybun: did you happen to get pictures of the global jam swag you got last cycle?
<ahoneybun> let me look
<ahoneybun> I think so
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ^
<ahoneybun> mhall119: :) http://blog_uploads.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/cat5000.jpg
<mhall119> thanks ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> mhall119: you did not look at it did you?
<ahoneybun> lol
<mhall119> no, on my phone 
<ahoneybun> it's you in a cat outfit XD
<mhall119> dammit
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> I know I took a picture just can't find it
<ahoneybun> I'll take a new on
<ahoneybun> *one
<mhall119> thanks :)
<ahoneybun> yep :)
<ahoneybun> I send it over Hangouts as it would be easier for me
<ahoneybun> if you need it on imgur or something let me know
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ^
<ahoneybun> also these: https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipN6p2qgHhjX_fpG24XKQRiQtdT7A2N9ubyqVVNb , https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-oebQZD5q0Nc/VNpgWxlOSsI/AAAAAAAAlik/bWEhAtLutAE/w640-h400-p-k/20150206_165140_415.jpg
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-07-09
<ahoneybun> I see you got a use out of the picture mhall119 :)
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yup, I appreciate the image, I didn't have anything good to use there
<ahoneybun> no problem
<ahoneybun> I also sent out a tweet about the Ubuntu Hour Keith and I are doing
<ahoneybun> also put it on Google+
<ahoneybun> if you could share and tweet those please mhall119
<ahoneybun> nice :)
<mhall119> ahoneybun: done
<ahoneybun> thanks mhall119
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-07-10
<mhall119> ahoneybun: have you heard back from tom yet about that DVD art?
<ahoneybun> not yet
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-07-11
<ahoneybun> mhall119: this would be pretty cool with Ubuntu on it: http://www.androidauthority.com/asus-zenpad-s-8-0-reaches-the-usa-with-a-200-price-and-intel-inside-624504/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-07-11
<ahoneybun> mhall119: yea a RPi would be cool
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-07-10
<maxolasersquad> To those using KeePass https://github.com/keepassxreboot/keepassxc/
<maxolasersquad> This is what I've been waiting for, a non-mono version with support for ChromelPass and docking.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-09
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze What are you two looking forward to at supercon?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Something Zelda
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Pretty much
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi you in?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Supercon and prime day with the same week as my birthday... I may be broke at 31 years old
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Not sure if I'll be here, also 50usd is a lot for one day @_@
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh, saturday is sold out anyway hm
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Crap
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Raspberry Pi's Own App Store Is The Newest Reason To Love This Mini Computer … https://fossbytes.com/raspberry-pi-app-store-raspbian/
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> dumb question, can you run an HDD as an internal over USB-C?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Why would you want to do that?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> honestly, now that i think about, it does kind of sound like a stupid idea
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I am not saying that it is stupid, I just want to better understand your use case.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> oh, i'm running out of space on my main HDD and want to attach another HDD
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Why not just add a 2nd SATA HDD?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Is your primary disk a SSD or HDD?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> bc i was gonna be too lazy to go in the case, lol
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> primary is ssd
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Is that what is running out of space?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> no, i have a 1TB HDD running out of space
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm still trying to figure out why, i know i have a ton of games downloaded on it, but i'm not sure it should be taking up an entire TB
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Trash?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - Prepare for some smoke tonight
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That is i75 and Miramar Parkway
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am currently on the phone fighting with Comcast after I was mislead on a upgrade to my service. I called them on April 15th to upgrade to the Gig service and was told that it has no data cap. I was not getting anywhere until I remembered that I have a call recording where that was specifically said.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Wow!  Get those douchebags!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-10
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I need to go to the local Comcast office to play it back for the manager on duty. I listened to the recording and there was a lengthy discussion where I brought up that point and she even put me on hold to confirm.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I record all calls on my mobile phone unless I specifically have a phone number tagged as "Friend", "Family", "Work" and "Personal"
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-11
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Q0cYe15
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Q0cYe15
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> anyone interested in a get together before the weekend?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Joel is coming over Friday night
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> it's going to be really late, though
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> like 11
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-12
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers Can you do a print that is 200mm wide in ABS?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Oh wow!  new Desktop Telegram is waaaaaay better!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> What change?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> also you can delete conversations and manage things on desktop now.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Looks the same to me.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It just changed today for me.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm using the Chrome version.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I just install it. sudo apt install telegram-desktop
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I use the snap
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I just login through chrome
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-13
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Another Linux community with malware woes – Naked Security … https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2018/07/11/another-linux-distro-poisoned-with-malware/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi https://youtu.be/q9_WG7eXelo
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Fwd from Linuxgram 🐧: https://fossbytes.com/chrome-web-browser-will-now-use-10-more-ram-with-spectre-fix/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers that was so good until it got to africa.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Yes, that was the joke. @RazPi will get it. I will explain the joke one of these days
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers can you print something from ABS that is 200mm wide and rather thin?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I may be able to. I need to clear a jam from that printer but it can print 200m x 187 m
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers were you able to print out the controller stands?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No. I will see if I can later today
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Ok
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-14
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Damn it Weiss and Blake too...
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Can anyone get them to sign things?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Dude, that stuff's not free
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I know and I would pay.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I wonder if famous people realize they should use a fan signature and a real signature?  People would ask me to sign things when I worked for XDATV.  I wouldn't use the same signature I use for credit cards and loans.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, I just checked and it looks like they sold out of the passes for it. There is a limited number of them.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Damn.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-15
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm heading to NC monday/tuesday
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Driving?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yes @_@
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Damn, I wish I were not in a deployment this week or I would ride up wit you
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers That would've been awesome, we need to do another road trip soon!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I miss the road trips with you guys and they need to happen more than once a year
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> True, we should plan something for later this year
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> How long will you be @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'll be up for 1-2 weeks then going to NY in August for just over a week I believe
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-07-11
<rick__> Is there anyone here familiar with plex with ubuntu 19.04
